# LulzSec hacks FBI-associated website



## notmeanymore (Jun 4, 2011)

[thumb]http://i53.tinypic.com/1ptqq0.png[/thumb]​Dear Internets,

It has come to our unfortunate attention that NATO and our good friend Barrack
Osama-Llama 24th-century Obama have recently upped the stakes with regard to hacking.
They now treat hacking as an act of war. So, we just hacked an FBI affiliated website
(Infragard, specifically the Atlanta chapter) and leaked its user base. We also took
complete control over the site and defaced it, check it out if it's still up: http://infragardatlanta.org/[/p]





Source

http://infragardatlanta.org/ has been defaced, and 700 MB of emails released.

Shit's goin down.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jun 4, 2011)

they've gone too far this time that is now a federal offense and the shit is gonna hit the fan now!


----------



## Sop (Jun 4, 2011)

Wow. They truly are idiots.


----------



## Sheimi (Jun 4, 2011)

wow, that is a Federal Offense...I don't even know what to say


----------



## pistone (Jun 4, 2011)

Oo 
man kudos to them .......they have some skills ........and some attributes to do that...........
now going to learn the dance at the end of the video .......you know just for the lulz


----------



## Warrior522 (Jun 4, 2011)

Shit just got REAL.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 4, 2011)

lol.. this is too much o.o.
Whats up with hacking these days..


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jun 4, 2011)

you'd think the fbi would have good security


----------



## pistone (Jun 4, 2011)

you thought this was bad news ?
they also released the nintendo.com web-server configuration

now shit got real


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jun 4, 2011)

Sop said:
			
		

> Wow. They truly are idiots.



That's debatable as they've just hacked into a.. what is it, a government based site or something? (I assume government as FBI is plastered on this thread).


Even I think this is a bit much. But hey, different strokes for different folks.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 4, 2011)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> you'd think the fbi would have good security


NOTHING is secure. proven?


----------



## DeadLocked (Jun 4, 2011)

They got some deathwish or something?
Even if I had the ability to hack the FBI I would stay clear of that shit.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jun 4, 2011)

master00d said:
			
		

> you thought this was bad news ?
> they also released the nintendo.com web-server configuration
> 
> now shit got real


i'm looking through it for any info on project cafe or what it is...can't find anything


----------



## rad140 (Jun 4, 2011)

I think they're asking for trouble now.
What's their point anyway?  Hacking for the sake of hacking?


----------



## Bat420maN (Jun 4, 2011)

I like these guys.


----------



## redact (Jun 4, 2011)

lulz at the corrupted whitehat


----------



## pistone (Jun 4, 2011)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> master00d said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i was trying to find some info for the :
***ULTIMATE DS***
this right here in the photo


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 4, 2011)

I really hope they get caught. I really do.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jun 4, 2011)

the MIB are gonna be after them now


----------



## Sir_Voe (Jun 4, 2011)

Would be nice if they acquired and leaked the Bin Laden pics.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Jun 4, 2011)

rad140 said:
			
		

> I think they're asking for trouble now.
> What's their point anyway?  Hacking for the sake of hacking?
> Yes they are asking for trouble or rather for an e-penis fight.
> 
> ...


----------



## redact (Jun 4, 2011)

rad140 said:
			
		

> What's their point anyway?  Hacking for the sake of hacking?


yes, hacking for the lulz


----------



## Warrior522 (Jun 4, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> We accept your threats, NATO. Game on, losers.
> 
> Now we are all sons of bitches,
> 
> Lulz Security



Oh. Oh, FUCK.

This is going to get ugly FAST...


----------



## raulpica (Jun 4, 2011)

LulzSec is hacking made epic.

And I, for one, welcome our new h4xx0r overlords


----------



## DeMoN (Jun 4, 2011)

Funny how we're always blaming China when the real problem is right at home.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Jun 4, 2011)

Me like them way more than I like Anon even though i probably shouldnt compare them at all.


----------



## zachpl (Jun 4, 2011)

DeMoN said:
			
		

> Funny how we're always blaming China when the real problem is right at home.



IMO their dialect sounds British.


----------



## Walrus-Chan (Jun 4, 2011)

They've gone too far this time :/


----------



## pistone (Jun 4, 2011)

now .........i dont want to troll ,but come to think just for a sec
anon vs lulsec .........who will be busted first ?


----------



## smile72 (Jun 4, 2011)

I can't stand them, I hope they get caught and punished to the full extent of the law.


----------



## raulpica (Jun 4, 2011)

master00d said:
			
		

> anon vs lulsec .........who will be busted first ?


LulzSec. Those guys don't seem to know when to stop.


----------



## Sop (Jun 4, 2011)

Walrus-Chan said:
			
		

> They've gone too far this time :/


I stared at your ava for at least 5 minutes. It's so distracting, please change it.


----------



## Ikki (Jun 4, 2011)

They've gone quite far.

They're probably gonna get bent soon enough.


----------



## Memino (Jun 4, 2011)

But...but what if they drop the soap? In all seriousness how can you do something this risky? Imagine going to prison over a joke because that's how these lot are treating it.


----------



## chris888222 (Jun 4, 2011)

Maybe thru this they want to tell Sony (as they are the ones involved in the latest hack):

Sony, we can already hack the federal sites, needless to say your whole company.

No offense, only my speculation.


----------



## RupeeClock (Jun 4, 2011)

These idiots will just retaliate by hacking whatever they please.

No doubt a mistake made in youth that'll lead to incarceration, you have to be pretty fucking stupid to openly declare an attack on (presumably) your own government.

It's the FBI, they know how to track people down.


----------



## TLSS_N (Jun 4, 2011)

this is going to get real ugly, real fast and I for one know this will not end well...

@Walrus-Chan Nice avatar 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but it is really distracting, I would suggest you change it as well.


----------



## Raiser (Jun 4, 2011)

Kind of a stupid move.. as usual.

As everyone says, shit's gonna go down.


----------



## chyyran (Jun 4, 2011)

Wow. First Sony, Now the *FUCKING FEDERAL BUREAU OF FUCKING INVESTIGATION*
Hackers, Hackers.. Though Sony was literally asking for it.


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Jun 4, 2011)

This is bad.  This is really fucking bad.  They're going too far.  If the US is now treating hacking as a declaration of war...well...who knows what they can do to IT'S OWN CITIZENS NOW.  EVERYTHING can be treason now...


----------



## Joe88 (Jun 4, 2011)

ron975 said:
			
		

> Wow. First Sony, Now the *FUCKING FEDERAL BUREAU OF FUCKING INVESTIGATION*
> Hackers, Hackers.. Though Sony was literally asking for it.


actually is was 

FOX X-Factor
FOX
UK ATM information
Sony music JP
PBS
Sony pictures
Infragard Atlanta
Nintendo
Unveillance


----------



## TLSS_N (Jun 4, 2011)

shinkukage09 said:
			
		

> This is bad.  This is really fucking bad.  They're going too far.  If the US is now treating hacking as a declaration of war...well...who knows what they can do to IT'S OWN CITIZENS NOW.  EVERYTHING can be treason now...



the cops would be involved, as well as the FBI but I doubt that "everything" will be treasonous, but who's to say there from the us? the websites servers are based in canada, so what's the chances that this is an inside job? while there is a chance, there is also a chance that it could be someone who works with the servers.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jun 4, 2011)

I would love it if they hacked to get info about Area 51. God I wish I knew what was in there.


----------



## RupeeClock (Jun 4, 2011)

Joe88 said:
			
		

> ron975 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can I get sources of each of these?
I mean UK ATM information? Yikes.


----------



## TLSS_N (Jun 4, 2011)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> Joe88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Area 51's been replaced, there is some other place now last time I checked, you can walk up to the fence and not get into trouble about it... I wonder what was in there as well.


----------



## Joe88 (Jun 4, 2011)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> I mean UK ATM information? Yikes.


its not the juicy stuff
just random ATM information
machine id, location, owner, type of machine, ect...

no credit or customer information but this could be used to rig the machines to steal credit card numbers


----------



## Sop (Jun 4, 2011)

I hope that they continually drop the soap when they're in prison, hacking Nintendo, shame on you!


----------



## Recorderdude (Jun 4, 2011)

Joe88 said:
			
		

> ron975 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



AH! So THAT'S who hacked it!

X-factor sent me an email about the hacking but never said who did it.

Seriously though, Lulzsec peeps, hope you can fight in real life as you can with the internet, or you're screwed.


----------



## Linkiboy (Jun 4, 2011)

Guys, I really, REALLY doubt they're US based.


----------



## Joe88 (Jun 4, 2011)

oh yeah, I remember that thread
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=290808&hl=


----------



## Sterling (Jun 4, 2011)

They'd better have some particle cannons and fire wire upgrades for the fail boat on Que. Otherwise, shit just got real. Lulsec is now my new favourite organization. Show the US government who has the skills to pay the bills (Hint, the US sure as fuck can't).


----------



## Zetta_x (Jun 4, 2011)

These guys are my heros


----------



## Recorderdude (Jun 4, 2011)

Joe88 said:
			
		

> oh yeah, I remember that thread
> http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=290808&hl=



yeah, that topic essentially created beautiful nyan cat too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





but good to know just what was going on there nonetheless.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jun 4, 2011)

For people so smart, they're being really stupid.
They don't seem to give two shits about their physical well-being, they just want e-peen fights.
Laptop gangsters, will be laptop gangsters.

I really hope this doesn't come to bite the US citizens in the ass.
We've paid for the actions of others before v_v


----------



## granville (Jun 4, 2011)

I agree with phoenixgoddess27 and the others who share the same sentiment. They're clearly extremely stupid, regardless of skills and intelligence in hacking. Not stupid in the academic sense, but common sense. They're truly asking for it now, and it'll only get worse for them as they continue on their "crusade".

It's also foolish that they actually think they're doing some noble deed. This only hurts the users in the long run. It will just give Sony and even the government even more excuses to crack down on the internet and watch people closer.


----------



## Thesolcity (Jun 4, 2011)

granville said:
			
		

> I agree with phoenixgoddess27 and the others who share the same sentiment. They're clearly extremely stupid, regardless of skills and intelligence in hacking. Not stupid in the academic sense, but common sense. They're truly asking for it now, and it'll only get worse for them as they continue on their "crusade".
> 
> It's also foolish that they actually think they're doing some noble deed. This only hurts the users in the long run. It will just give Sony and even the government even more excuses to crack down on the internet and watch people closer.




...Or you know, create an outrage that would force an upgrade in cyber-security. The US cyber-security is lacking, it could be better. If anything, groups like lulzsec have shown companies are asleep at the wheel when it comes to security. Not that I agree with their tactics, but hell, it gets the job done.


----------



## granville (Jun 4, 2011)

Thesolcity said:
			
		

> granville said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I somewhat doubt it will have such a rose colored improvement in security dude. Improved security may or may not happen, but one thing that is sure to happen is that the regular end-user will be punished for the misdeeds of a select few (or perhaps just one) individuals. They'll crack down hard on everyone with the mentality that "everyone is a hacker and the cattle must be whipped and broken". In the end though, hackers will ALWAYS find a way in no matter how hard the security is. But users will always face the punishment unfairly.


----------



## Miss Panda (Jun 4, 2011)

I thought they were insane until I read more about it. They did not hack the FBI itself. The website they attacked  was affiliated with it only. If you read their version of events and why they did it and listen to the audio tape. Unveillance deserved everything they got. And Karim Hijazi is to stupid for words he put things at risk. If the FBI go after anyone if they have half a brain it should be that fella not LulzSec.


----------



## Assax (Jun 4, 2011)

And then I though Project Sownage is just a project which will be dropped after 1-2 Hacks.
Oh wow.


----------



## Joe88 (Jun 4, 2011)

Karim Hijazi is saying the exact opposite, saying lulzsec was attempting to extort money and information about botnets, he also released IRC logs

http://news.cnet.com/8301-27080_3-20068890...rtner-web-site/


----------



## SamAsh07 (Jun 4, 2011)

Gooooo LulzSec, I love them


----------



## redact (Jun 4, 2011)

granville said:
			
		

> It's also foolish that they actually think they're doing some noble deed.







they have straight-up said (several times) they are not in this for any noble reasons and do it purely for the lulz


----------



## TheDarkSeed (Jun 4, 2011)

For some reason what Lolsack is doing reminds me of this commercial
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s1DNHOdsYLA[/youtube]


----------



## granville (Jun 4, 2011)

mercluke said:
			
		

> granville said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No offense merc, but no one can really say whether that's what they're really after. Maybe it's to get rich and/or famous. Just because they say something, doesn't mean it's actually true. They more than likely have some sort of motive besides "for the lulz" unless they are indeed psychotic (which i won't discount). Don't believe everything you hear. By the way, doing something that ends up hurting people just for fun is what i'd consider "terrorism", regardless whether there's any sort of motive involved (even wanting to have fun is a motive). So... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyways, they're very foolish. Not to get into the politics of whether hacking people is good or not, i'm talking common sense. They'll get caught quite easily if they go too far and mess with the wrong people.


----------



## whoomph (Jun 4, 2011)

I'm wondering what would happen to these guys if they were found to be under the age of criminal responsibility? I've read that it's 18 in most US states and generally lower around the rest of the world.

EDIT: "Yeah, and I don't stop, Cause it's 1-8-7 (posts) on the motherf*ckin 'temp!"


----------



## granville (Jun 4, 2011)

whoomph said:
			
		

> I'm wondering what would happen to these guys if they were found to be under the age of criminal responsibility? I've read that it's 18 in most US states and generally lower around the rest of the world.


Depends on the age. If they're old enough, some courts may try them as an adult even if they're not legal adults. Regardless of that though, the parents could get in serious trouble. And they'd still be punished anyways, even if not imprisoned.


----------



## Miss Panda (Jun 4, 2011)

Joe88 said:
			
		

> Karim Hijazi is saying the exact opposite, saying lulzsec was attempting to extort money and information about botnets, he also released IRC logs
> 
> http://news.cnet.com/8301-27080_3-20068890...rtner-web-site/


If you have a look on their twitter feed they have links to their version including audio of a conference call. Regardless of the rights and wrongs of their behaviour Karim whatsit is a twat who put people at risk through his own ineptness. I think they did people a favour showing this idiot up for what he is.


----------



## Eckin (Jun 4, 2011)

what a nice set of balls they have there huh.


----------



## coolness (Jun 4, 2011)

damn little bit to stupid
people that fuck with the FBI are really dumb


----------



## Smartpal (Jun 4, 2011)

Damn, this is a step too far.


----------



## AlanJohn (Jun 4, 2011)

*facepalm*
I have to say this:

"You are so dumb, you are really dumb, for real!
You don't need to come out and confess, were looking for you, we gonna find you!
You can run and tell that, homeboy."


----------



## granville (Jun 4, 2011)

Eckin said:
			
		

> what a nice set of balls they have there huh.


I wouldn't really say kicking a sleeping lion in the nuts says much about your own nuts. Especially when hiding behind a weak cloak of anonymity. It's suicide if they mess with the right people. Then who will care about your balls when you're either in jail or worse, also having caused more harm to regular people than the people you're targeting?

Oh and in response to the above-
Hide yer wife
Hide yer kids
And hide yer husbands too
Cuz dey hackin' evrybody out here


----------



## Depravo (Jun 4, 2011)

I don't get it. What does this have to do with Sony?



Spoiler



Satire


----------



## Evo.lve (Jun 4, 2011)

granville said:
			
		

> Eckin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cos we gon find you we gon find you

courtesy of web intruders


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jun 4, 2011)

granville said:
			
		

> Eckin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I can answer that for you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I think it's ridiculous that they're causing so much trouble, not giving a shit who's at risk, just for the laugh. People say, "Yeah! Go LulzSec!" until something they enjoy gets hacked (The temp for instance), just for the humor. Then they're all, "I hope you drop the soap 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 "


----------



## granville (Jun 4, 2011)

phoenixgoddess27 said:
			
		

> I can answer that for you
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I quite agree. Assuming these guys really are just doing it for the lulz, they could strike anyone for any reason they see fit. And if they did it to something almost everyone uses (say banking, internet service, cell phones), then sold your information to god knows who, i doubt anyone would be applauding them. I see no reason to applaud these guys. I wouldn't think it good to do this to any major corporation where there are a lot of customers who end up getting the full brunt of the attack. No matter how much i hate the corporation.


----------



## shakirmoledina (Jun 4, 2011)

security needs to be redefined. If ppl can go on a rampage this easily, its really more like attempt to security than security itself


----------



## pistone (Jun 4, 2011)

the only thing that keep disturbing me is.............a FBI web site hacked by just A SINGLE SQL INJECTION ?


----------



## coolness (Jun 4, 2011)

master00d said:
			
		

> the only thing that keep disturbing me is.............a FBI web site hacked by just A SINGLE SQL INJECTION ?



maybe i can hack gbatemp.net i have some injectors 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



but i like the site so no reson to destroy it right?


----------



## Miss Panda (Jun 4, 2011)

master00d said:
			
		

> the only thing that keep disturbing me is.............a FBI web site hacked by just A SINGLE SQL INJECTION ?


It was not an FBI site.


----------



## AndroidDem0man (Jun 4, 2011)

master00d said:
			
		

> the only thing that keep disturbing me is.............a FBI web site hacked by just A SINGLE SQL INJECTION ?



Maybe there trying to tell all those major companies to stop being lazy fags and actually make a really good security system for their shit, might be true if you think about it.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jun 4, 2011)

lets see them try and hack into norad


----------



## Forstride (Jun 4, 2011)

AndroidDem0man said:
			
		

> master00d said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Or maybe they're asking for life in prison...You decide.  They're doing nothing productive, and they're only giving themselves, and other hackers (Ones that don't attack people) bad names.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 4, 2011)

LulzSec= fucked.
From now on, instead of using the word "Fucked", we shall use the word "LulzSec'd"


----------



## zachpl (Jun 4, 2011)

mabilouz said:
			
		

> master00d said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, it was an FBI affiliate website. What is funny about it is the agency was suppose help defend companies from hackers.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 4, 2011)

I lol'd at the cached site: http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/sear...ww.google.co.uk
"This alliance is designed to protect IT systems from hacker attacks and other intrusions by providing a network for sharing information, anonymously, about attacks and how to protect against them."

Hmm... Well done with that.


----------



## pistone (Jun 4, 2011)

lol i just saw lulzsec on twitter and i have to admit they are hilarious 
here is what they have written on the description :

@LulzSec
Lulz Security® (LulzSec), the world's leaders in high-quality entertainment at your expense - 

at last they are sincere


----------



## Miss Panda (Jun 4, 2011)

master00d said:
			
		

> lol i just saw lulzsec on twitter and i have to admit they are hilarious
> here is what they have written on the description :
> 
> @LulzSec
> ...


My favourite was after LulzSec declared every Saturday to be 'SeriousAssistanceSaturday' a day where they encourage everyone to make some kind of donation to people in need, a twitterer told LulzSec he would donate $40 to buy Sony a copy of Norton.


----------



## chrisrlink (Jun 4, 2011)

im definitly gonna watch the court trial and be all giddy when the hacker gets read the federal charge  on this hacking incident what a fucking moron nobody should be that moronic


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 4, 2011)

mabilouz said:
			
		

> master00d said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Laughing my Head Off LOL


----------



## pistone (Jun 4, 2011)

mabilouz said:
			
		

> master00d said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


looooooooooooooool ,rooooooooooooooooofl,luuuuuuuuuuuuulz................again looooooooool 
oh man you make my day you fully deserved THE ULTIMATE IMAGE OF THE "SUPER COOL STORY BRO"


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jun 4, 2011)

While I don't necessarily condone of what they're doing, I have to admit that this is pretty amusing.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jun 4, 2011)

i should hire these guys to hack a few sites i want gone


----------



## Wintrale (Jun 4, 2011)

rad140 said:
			
		

> I think they're asking for trouble now.
> What's their point anyway?  Hacking for the sake of hacking?



Ego.


----------



## Miss Panda (Jun 4, 2011)

master00d said:
			
		

> mabilouz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So yeah if the downloading of your Welcome Pack games on the PSN network* suddenly slows down even further don't worry. It just means they have installed Norton. They may not get hacked again but game play will be so slow you will wish they had been.

Edit: 
*I'm think that is tautological but it looks wrong the other way.


----------



## pistone (Jun 4, 2011)

mabilouz said:
			
		

> So yeah if the downloading of your Welcome Pack games on the PSN network suddenly slows down even further don't worry. It just means they have installed Norton. They may not get hacked again but game play will be so slow you will wish they had been.


we all know the answer ........sony should pass to linux (otherOS)
life is full of irony


----------



## notmeanymore (Jun 4, 2011)

chrisrlink said:
			
		

> im definitly gonna watch the court trial and be all giddy when the hacker gets read the federal charge  on this hacking incident what a fucking moron nobody should be that moronic


I bet when they are read the charges they'll have the same face on they always have





http://a1.twimg.com/profile_images/1341989...nably_small.jpg I love the URL of this image.


----------



## Nujui (Jun 4, 2011)

Eh, I've gotten bored of them.


----------



## Hop2089 (Jun 4, 2011)

They dug themselves 6 feet under now and for no reason.


----------



## ecko (Jun 4, 2011)

what will happen?
will the fbi fight back?
who will be the next target?
will lulzsec get away with what they're doing?

find out in the next action-packed episode of

Lulz Security®


----------



## Joe88 (Jun 4, 2011)

looking through their twitter
seems they are planning another attack on a bigger target this time, FBI related again


----------



## Hop2089 (Jun 5, 2011)

Joe88 said:
			
		

> looking through their twitter
> seems they are planning another attack on a bigger target this time, FBI related again



I will so laugh when agents come to their houses, seriously they deserve what's coming.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jun 8, 2011)

DeMoN said:
			
		

> Funny how we're always blaming China when the real problem is right at home.


What if you live in China?


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jun 8, 2011)

Hop2089 said:
			
		

> Joe88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


they already got 1 of them


----------



## Miss Panda (Jun 8, 2011)

They have been hacking again.
http://www.blackbergsecurity.us/ Scroll down to the picture.

edited 
To say that it is probably in response to this post on twitter.


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> @LulzSec Black & Berg Cybersecurity Consulting appreciate all the hard work that you're putting in. Your Hacking = Clients for us. Thx ~Joe


----------

